# HK triggerwork



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

Anyone that is not quite satisfied with their triggers, I highly reccomend Bill Springfield in Colorado Springs. He has done both of my compacts and the results are great. www.triggerwork.net


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have read several posts on HK Pro about him - there is some debate as to whether or not he has an FFL. If he does not - it is illegal to ship a gun to him.

I cannot imagine him doing the trigger work and advertising it WITHOUT an FFL. But, I see this come up often enough that I am starting to wonder.

I was going to send mine off soon - but decided not to unless I see this issue totally debunked.


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

Got my HK USPc .45 action back a couple of weeks ago and again I am very pleased.. so that's been done to both my HK's now.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

+1 on Bill Springfield he did my USP9C and I could'nt be happier!


----------

